# Great deal on Seachem Prime at MOPS.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

I was browsing the MOPS website and noticed they're having a sale on Seachem Prime 500 ml for $9.93.

I'm not sure how long this sale will last however if you use this product, I suggest you order some.

These guys are great to deal with and if you're in the Hamilton area you can usually pick up your order and therefore save shipping costs.

--
Take care...Paul

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/wt/WTSE-04330.asp?L+scstore+lvlt5358ff928992


----------



## bucow (Oct 8, 2009)

That was there for a while now. 

But, now that I think about it. That is a really good deal. The 2L bottle at MOPS costs $51.10. Four times $9.93 = $39.72. That is $11.38 savings for 2L!

Too bad I already got a 2L bottle from MOPS.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/adva...ra7elljr7cks4&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0

Your link is dead Paul...You can edit this post if you want

It's cheaper to buy from this member like I did...kkaamm 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=11837

Here is his ad...
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1005874383


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Carlito said:


> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/adva...ra7elljr7cks4&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0
> 
> Your link is dead Paul...You can edit this post if you want
> 
> ...


This thread is almost 5 years old. And MOPS still beats kkaamm on the 500ml bottle at $13.63 plus tax which is $15.40.

Kam is in Markham so unless you're close by you have to factor in the gas to get there.

I buy mine at Big Al's during their Boxing Week sale. You get the 250ml bottle with 30% extra for free and it only costs $7.99 for 325ml. 
--
Paul


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

All good points to consider...

I was referring to the 2L bottle that I bought for $50 and I didn't have to pay tax or shipping costs and I doubt that you'll find it any cheaper anywhere else most of the time...


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

I sell the 500ml bottles here at Finatics for only $15.00 plus tax all the time! just ask for the deal and you will get it! cheers! mb


----------

